# Medical Marijuana



## rmickalich (Oct 27, 2010)

A question came across on how to code the use of medical marijuana, so I was wondering what others think on using V58.59 -v- 304.3x.  I guess I wouldn't want to assume someone is dependent or abusing it, especially if it is prescribed.  

Thanks,


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 28, 2010)

I DEFINITELY would not use the dependence or abuse code sets (304-305). What is the patient using the medical marijuana for? Does it not state the diagnosis? I suppose if you felt you needed to code it because the use of the marijuana was pertinent to the visit's CC, I'd go with the V-code V58.69.


----------



## coder311 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Coding Clinic 2011 2nd Qtr page 7* _(Effective with discharges June 24, 2011)_states:

*Question:  *

What is the appropriate code to identify the use of marijuana for medical purposes?

*Answer:*

Assign code V58.69, Long term (current) use of other medications, for marijuana taken for medicinal purposes.  There is no code to specifically identify the drug as marijuana.  Code 305.2x, Nondependent abuse of drugs, cannabis abuse, should not be assigned.  The use of marijuana in this instance would not be considered drug abuse since the physician has prescribed the drug for medicinal purposes.  While not authorized under federal statutes, some states have enacted laws permitting the medical use of marijuana.  This is intended solely as coding advice, and should not be taken as a comment or approval regarding the utility or legality of medical use of marijuana.

_________________
Angele Fuschi, CCS, CPC


----------

